# Over 100 dogs 2b Euthanized Jan. 1st!!



## Marian Prato (Dec 26, 2018)

At least 25 of these dogs are GERMAN SHEPHERDS. They need our help! Please contact STANISLAUS shelter in Modesto California ASAP! 
NO FEES will be required!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just went through the adoptable dogs, holy crap they are full! The good news is it appears that at least one rescue has stepped up. Most of the GSD's and crosses have been rescued. Still a few, but it appears as usual that a huge number of the dogs available are bully types. Hopefully the respective rescues can help.

How does one shelter have 13 pages of available dogs? Did something happen there? Or is this normal?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Remember there were terrible wildfires in California this summer and fall. I would imagine that would impact shelters across the state as people who died may have had pets that survived, people that survived may have pets that went missing and the people simply cannot successfully look for them etc. And this is the second year running for such catastrophes in the state. That's one thing I can think of.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok as of just now there are at least 10 GSDs in there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Stanislaus is typically pretty full. Also lots of GSD (nice ones) in central Ca... starting around Modesto area and down to Bakersfield.

But yes - many sheltered animals “pre fires” were relocated to neighboring shelters to make room for the influx of fire victims animals.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This shelter is in the Central Valley -- pretty far from the fires, unless they're being transported there as part of the evac. It's the agricultural middle part of the state, where people have more rural lifestyles, and probably less interest in speutering than, say, the Bay Area. It's less affluent than coastal cities too, so shelters are less likely to have all the non-profit support resources that might exist elsewhere (like the no-kill private shelters/humane societies that cherry pick adoptable dogs to get them out quickly and support animal control agencies in larger cities). It's also year-round puppy season in most of the state. All that means is that this could very well be their "normal." 

My medium-sized city in the Gulf Coast region has a shelter that houses about 400 dogs -- and stays full. It's thousands of dogs a year! The last year I kept careful records, about 100 GSD-looking dogs passed through that one shelter -- I didn't keep track of obvious mixes. Most of them had nothing wrong with them or obvious problems -- just dogs being put down for lack of space, on days when intake can easily be 50 dogs. So on a day where 50 come in, if 50 don't leave by owners reclaiming, rescue, adoption or transport...50 get put down. Lots of them wag tails and kiss on the shelter staff as they're going down the hall to be put down. They often have to PTS entire litters of healthy puppies -- several litters a day in the Spring. They can't create space out of thin air, so it's just dogs in must equal dogs out. It's gruesome math.

At least, that's what public animal shelters look like in LOTS of areas of the United States.  

We have so many purebred dogs in shelters that one could almost fulfil orders if one had unlimited transportation resources and adoption support and heartworm treatment. Chinese Crested? Pomeranian? Chiweenie? Leonberger? Dutch Shepherd? Yeah, I've seen all those. Great Danes, Rotts, and Dobermans in large numbers, and endless Dachshunds. And never ending Labs and Beagles too (some even duck trained already). Yeah, all that gets put down right along side the one breed-cross everyone thinks is at shelters. 

I ended up in rescue in my city right after I moved there because when I called to see if the shelter needed help just walking the GSDs, the manager said, "We've got 16 of them now. When can you come?" At that time, the kill rate was 80%. It's lower now, through a massive community effort -- but for dogs, overall it's still hovering around 40%.


----------

